# Weekend Chrome...Fish Porn



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Got my biggest chromer this spring so far this past weekend. Man was she was hot and mad!


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

great steel.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, that's a great fish!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it just me, or does it seem that the number of large steelhead being caught is increasing each year? 

Awesome fish btw


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

That would bave been a real blast on a fly rod !


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Very nice fish. Looks cold out there.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice fish, Just out of curiosity, did you keep her or put her back to fight another day.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

She went back to fight another day. When released she took off like a rocket!


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

Ben,

Nice fish. Hoping to get out this weekend myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

nice fish, flash. man, she has some wild looking eyes.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> Got my biggest chromer this spring so far this past weekend. Man was she was hot and mad!


Ben, that is what it's all about buddy! :BAnd the really nice thing about that photo is that rod and reel you're holding!  Nice to see it busting some chrome! My new Snipe is awesome, had it out today and back at it tomorrow!

Fish On!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That thing looks like a salmon!....everybody seems to be getting into some monsters..im loving it

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

